# TOXIC Algae WARNING



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Toxic algae can be found all over the United States -- so dog owners throughout the nation need to be on the lookout.*
*
*

*A common enemy likely led to the deaths of all four dogs: liver failure brought on by ingesting water contaminated with toxic blue-green algae. *


https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/12/health/toxic-algae-dog-deaths-trnd/index.html


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good to know! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


I hope people take note as this can happen in any state!


We experienced this algae 3 years ago while vacationing in Michigan.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Momto2GSDs said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I hope people take note as this can happen in any state!
> ...



Also in Canada, any province or territory. Dogs died recently in New Brunswick due to it.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

How horrible. I can't even imagine losing 3 dogs all at once, I'd be a mess.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a specific test? How does anyone know which is dangerous, by color?


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

ksotto333 said:


> Is there a specific test? How does anyone know which is dangerous, by color?



Honestly, I don't know. If there's a Red Tide, everyone knows not to take dogs near the water, but unless there's been a die-off of fish or dogs have died, we never really know unless it's on the news. I don't take mine to standing water, only brooks, but I wonder about my skungey goose pond, though I suppose the geese are alive, and the puppy's gone swimming in it, must be ok.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm afraid to even let my dogs swim in our pond because of this. I have not figured out a way to send off water for testing.

I've read the information sites about it and although there is algae in our pond is does not meet any of the criteria for the deadly kind.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> Is there a specific test? How does anyone know which is dangerous, by color?



I found the following info & picture guide from the NY Dept. of Health:

*What are harmful blue-green algae?* Blue-green algae, technically known as cyanobacteria, are microscopic organisms that are naturally present in lakes and streams. Under certain conditions, blue-green algae can become abundant in warm, shallow, undisturbed, nutrient-rich surface waters that receive a lot of sunlight. When this occurs, blue-green algae can form blooms that discolor the water, or produce floating mats or scums on the water’s surface. It might be a harmful blue-green algae bloom if the water is blue-green, green, yellow, white, brown, purple, or red, has a paint-like appearance, or if there is scum on the water surface.

Harmful Algal Blooms (HABs) Photo Gallery - NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation 

The kind we experienced looked like someone had poured Turquois paint by the dock with an unforgettable smell.



The following info is from Kansas Dept of Health

DYI Jar or Stick test....but not 100% accurate:

http://www.kdheks.gov/algae-illness/download/Jar_Test.pdf


It gave a site for testing private ponds, but the site does not work!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

cvamoca said:


> Also in Canada, any province or territory. Dogs died recently in New Brunswick due to it.



This now confirmed in Hamilton, ON. Which is Part of the Golden Horseshoe of Lake Ontario.
Also saw overhead shot of Lake Erie...not good  


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hami...LQ7gobR8qp3vHwLGFTt8jvn5kJRIiLcbZetNrcvP5gV4I


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It is bad this year in NJ. Major recreational lakes closed pretty much for the summer. I dont recall that ever happening on this scale before.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know Florida has terrible seaweed problems. Gross smelly rotten seaweed taking over the beach. It all seems connected. Lots of actual real crap from sewers, ships ,boats actually have polluted and gets in our waters it really is disturbing to see how much. The damage it causes. They have and continue be making changes slowly and good to hear about the recycling sewer water around the world for farming purposes and other uses. Recycling sewer water into drinking water which is a bit hard to swallow but seems to be an answer for water shortage.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Climate change causing warmer water temperatures will continue to make this problems worse.

My son is a surfer and monitors water temps year round here in Fl. He has mentioned several

times that the average temp of ocean water here has risen in last few years.

Also we've had high fecal/coliform bacteria in beach waters all along the Fl. coast.

We have so many water contamination problems today that we've never had before and it

will continue to get worse.

Our politicians need to take their heads out of the sand and get to work on this or we are doomed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It happens every year. The nitrogen on the fields wash into the water ways and create the perfect environment for the blue-green algae. The beaches usually have signs or warnings once it's found. The Finger Lakes are heavily affected by this.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the ASPCA Pro's guide to blue/green algae, with recommended treatment plans -- it's targeted at shelter vets and vet techs, but it's good info to know if you might go places where your dog could be affected:
https://www.aspcapro.org/resource/blue-green-algae-and-other-water-toxins-treatments


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This attached link is a good place to look for more information on Nutrient Pollution and the causes, where to report any signs of any toxic algae and how to help. It is always good to stay out of all bodies of water after a heavy storm in general. 
https://www.epa.gov/nutrientpollution/sources-and-solutions


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s hard to believe this law was only enacted in 2011 but it was and is only regarding disposal of waste in boats. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/07/...from-dumping-sewage-in-long-island-sound.html


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.voiceofsandiego.org/top...r-reminder-that-were-already-drinking-sewage/


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> It happens every year. The nitrogen on the fields wash into the water ways and create the perfect environment for the blue-green algae. The beaches usually have signs or warnings once it's found. The Finger Lakes are heavily affected by this.


When we lived on the Chesapeake Bay we made sure to stay out of the water the 2nd half of summer each year. Between the heat, run off from vacationers and a dump of fresh water from rain, bacteria levels of all kinds went up.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

ksotto333 said:


> Is there a specific test? How does anyone know which is dangerous, by color?


If you have ever owned a fish tank with plants, you'll know what it looks like. In "fish tank" form, it grows as a thick, dark, blue-green slime over everything stationary in the tank. It has a strong smell like wet earth.

This usually happens when you have a nitrate-light imbalance: too many nitrates and too much light together. The only way to get rid of it in a tank is to physically wipe it off or drain the tank and bleach everything. In this form, it's fairly non-toxic to everything in the tank, though it will kill your plants as it blocks light on the leaves.

When it's in a lake, it does the same thing by forming a slime on the bottom of the lake. However, because lakes have larger currents, it'll also float around in particles in the water, turning the water that classic blue-green color. Or the slime itself will float in mats. Given that I live near, and swim in, Lake Allatoona, I'm certain it's present every year (thing turns positively emerald in the summer), but in small amounts. It seems like this year, the Southeast is getting a nasty, big algal bloom of the stuff.

Here are some examples.

*In a fish tank on moss.*










*Floating on a lake surface and growing on a log in NC. Note the slime.*










*Floating on the surface and growing under the surface of shallows. Note the vibrant blue-green color of the water.*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

New York State Algae bloom map

https://nysdec.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=ae91142c812a4ab997ba739ed9723e6e


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The rule for me is - if I would not swim in it either would my dog. Water should be clean and look inviting to swim in it. Any thing your are in sure of look for signs of closings and be aware - if in doubt stay out.
https://seagrant.sunysb.edu/btide/pdfs/HABsBrochure-0814.pdf


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> The rule for me is - if I would not swim in it either would my dog. Water should be clean and look inviting to swim in it. Any thing your are in sure of look for signs of closings and be aware - if in doubt stay out.


That used to work as a strategy to avoid poisoning your dog but not anymore. The water that poisoned the three NC dogs looked fine--just what looked like bits of flower debris (but were blooms of cyanobacteria). No warning or or closing signs. Ditto for a lady in Texas whose dog died from this--the water looked totally clear, and no warning or or closing signs. Also this toxic algae can grow in your little backyard kiddie pool.

I have a friend whose Lab loves the water, but his swimming days are over.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My friend's dog got hit with it at a dang dog park concrete-lined pool. She didn't know the water was pumped into the dog-pool from the nearby duck pond. She saved her dog by rushing it to the closest emergency vet. "Wait and see" would have killed her dog. She reported it to the city, after the e-vet said it was the fourth dog they'd seen that had been swimming there -- the city sent someone to test it, and they drained it and closed it then.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My town just put out warnings to stay out of all the ponds around here.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

JonRob said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > The rule for me is - if I would not swim in it either would my dog. Water should be clean and look inviting to swim in it. Any thing your are in sure of look for signs of closings and be aware - if in doubt stay out.
> ...


It is a wake up call about nutrient pollution. It is also sad that there are parks that do not notify people of toxic bacteria in the water. It would of saved these dogs lives and dog owners much grief. It sounds like it would be best to call your parks and check the water quality before heading out to the water not only for your dog but for yourself.
Blue algae is a very normal part of healthy lakes and ponds it’s the abundance of blue algae blooms that is killing these dogs. Different dogs have different amounts of thresholds to it. I’m an island person so we are all part fish two and four legged in my house. A lot of risks in the sea you have to be careful just like anything else and crap can still happen it all depends how you want to live.


----------

